# Input on FWD Atlas in the winter?



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Former VW owner, now lurking on the Atlas board. Lol

Looking at getting an Atlas but trying to hit a price point. We live in Chicago and I’m really wanting a 2.0T but know I can’t get awd with that engine. 

What is your experience with a fwd Atlas in the winter? I’d like the economy and overall feel of the 2.0T but don’t want to have a care that absolutely stinks in the snow. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Input on FWD*



BTLew81 said:


> Former VW owner, now lurking on the Atlas board. Lol
> 
> Looking at getting an Atlas but trying to hit a price point. We live in Chicago and I’m really wanting a 2.0T but know I can’t get awd with that engine.
> 
> ...


I drive a high powered Audi and couldn’t imagine not having AWD in that. We ended up buying a FWD 3.6L Atlas two years ago as we live in Florida and wouldn’t ever see snowy conditions. With the crappy factory Continentals we immediately regretted not having 4-Motion as the traction wasn’t the best in the wet or dusty (first wet) conditions. However, after changing to Michelin PS4 SUV tires we have found a new love for her. Having said all of that, I do think that 4-Motion would be very beneficial in the Chicago area where you’ll see your fair share of snow.


----------



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

In slippery conditions, most accidents happen because of fail-to-stop. AWD does nothing to help in this case. Also, FWD cars generally handle snow quite well. Of course, it depends on where you live - the weather conditions and how local authorities remove the snow. There are quite a few snow days in the DC area each year, but the snow is usually removed fairly quickly. I never have a problem, even with my RWD cars.

Personally I wouldn't mind paying some extra for AWD, if it assists performance. However, for Atlas, the penalties on weight, performance and fuel efficiency are too big.

Now the nerd stuff: Atlas AWD system adds about 450 lbs, which is about 10% of the vehicle weight. MT and C&D tested FWD and AWD Atlas with same engine, with a consistent result of FWD accelerating to 60mph about 10% faster. Since power is the product of mass and acceleration, the power put on the ground is roughly the same with or without AWD.

I think you'd be happier going for 2.0T and save $3,200 - while having the option of APR Plus.


----------



## Anderson75 (Aug 22, 2019)

*Chicagoland*

Just picked up my 2.0T w/Tech on Friday. I live in the far west suburbs (Batavia) and I am not concerned in the least about FWD on my Atlas. At worst we are talking 10 days a year that roads are impassable by FWD vehicles. Most days with snow, the tollway is passable because of the army of snowplows our toll dollars pay for. Additionally, my wive drives a Subaru Forester, which is amazing in the snow, so I did not see a need for two AWD vehicles in the home. Worst case, I'll pick up a set of snow tires and rims for next winter if I have issues this year.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks all. 

Anderson, great points. I’m out in Joliet, so your advice is very applicable.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

AWD is helpful in getting moving from a stop. AWD is heavier and detracts from ability to stop or corner in snow. FWD with winter tires is definitely better than AWD with all season tires. My advice would be to ensure that the FWD vehicle is not carrying much stuff in the trunk when driving in snow. This makes the vehicle lighter and keeps a higher % of weight on the drive wheels. If you are really concerned get a set of winter tires on steel wheels from Tire Rack and switch to those in the winter. This is better than AWD with all seasons for the vast majority of situations. Yeah for deep snow AWD can be better but most commuters are driving on slippery roads with only a couple inches of snow/ice. Winter tires are superior for these applications and you won't be hauling around a useless AWD system for most of the year. My wife drives an AWD Audi A6  but she also drove a M-B E320 with RWD in the winter. In either case she doesn't go out when there are six inches of un-plowed snow on the road. After the roads are plowed with snow/ice still on the road it is rarely about traction and more about handling/stopping. Lighter cars generally handle and stop better in snow.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Input on FWD*

Atlas 2.0T FWD owner here. Live in Maryland where winter weather is highly variable and i agree with most people that you can get pretty much where you need to in FWD especially with the Atlas' ground clearance. Even more so with winter rubber. I drove my prior MkV every winter in all season tires and still never got stuck. 

That said I do still wish I could have gotten the Atlas 2.0T with AWD. I think it must have a less favorable weight distribution than other MQBs for obvious reasons, and it can be felt under acceleration. There is noticable torque steer in the dry and it struggles for traction on boost in the wet. 

In short it could certainly benefit from AWD but you will be fine if you take it easy in slippery conditions. FWD 2.0t still trumps any configuration with the old V6 IMO. I wholeheartedly recommend the 2.0t if you don't mind the S trim's lean feature content. I didn't, and it's a ridiculously good value to boot. 

Feel free to reach out with more specific questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Really agonizing over this decision. I drive about 60 miles today and need to be at work, no matter the weather. If I can get a decent enough deal on an SE 4motion I may have to pull the trigger, just for piece of mind.


----------



## Anderson75 (Aug 22, 2019)

Just spent my first real day in the Atlas yesterday, rush hour on I88, afternoon traffic on 294 and I55. I am telling you, that 2.0T is a gem in traffic. Immediate power when you need it, light and nimble. I recommend you drive a V6 and a 2.0T back to back (if you can find a 2.0T to drive that is).


----------



## Anderson75 (Aug 22, 2019)

VW now offers the 2.0T w/Tech, roof, captains and 20in rims. They quietly made this change a couple months ago. I picked up one of 2 within 250 miles of Chicago with all the goodies.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

My dealer has an Atlas equipped as you mentioned. Or close at least. Thinking it will be a bit more than I want to spend but maybe they will deal at month end. Otherwise, they have an se 2.0 in a color I like. 

Did some more reading last night and am now leaning toward the 2.0. Worst case, I pick up some new tires for it. 

Funny you were on 294 and 55. I was yesterday as well. Lol


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BTLew81 said:


> Former VW owner, now lurking on the Atlas board. Lol
> 
> Looking at getting an Atlas but trying to hit a price point. We live in Chicago and I’m really wanting a 2.0T but know I can’t get awd with that engine.
> 
> ...


Put winter tires in the winter and you'll be fine for most scenarios.

Where FWD is lacking is climbing steep hills, even with the best studless winter tires

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Milwaukee, WI suburbs here. Have a 2018 SEL FWD VR6. Changed over to winter tires (Blizzak) around Thanksgiving and put about 10K miles on them over the winter. No issues, handles great. 

18s will likely be bouncy, 20” have plenty of sidewall for ride comfort and pothole protection. 

As mentioned previously, AWD will get you going a bit more quickly, but nothing beats a dedicated winter tire in snow AND COLD. Remember, all-season rubber isn’t as grippy under 40F.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

nowosun said:


> In slippery conditions, most accidents happen because of fail-to-stop. AWD does nothing to help in this case. Also, FWD cars generally handle snow quite well. Of course, it depends on where you live - the weather conditions and how local authorities remove the snow. There are quite a few snow days in the DC area each year, but the snow is usually removed fairly quickly. I never have a problem, even with my RWD cars.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't mind paying some extra for AWD, if it assists performance. However, for Atlas, the penalties on weight, performance and fuel efficiency are too big.
> 
> ...


The failure to stop is more due to tires. Having All-seasons on the FWD or AWD doesn't help this case. In the video below... it compares 2 Subarus with "superior" (as Subie fans claim) Symmetrical AWD with stock Yokohama all-seasons vs cheap studdable tires from Laufenn (the economy brand of Hankook)






TFL's "winter tire test", which uses their purchased Outback as the control with relatively new all-seasons. The other outback is one of the presenter's outback


----------



## hankj (Jan 2, 2021)

Drove Atlas down 10 miles of rural mountain highway from My Bachelor today, completely snow covered. In regular driving modes I regularly needed to manual shift to lower gears to use engine braking, which is superior to regular braking on extended downhill in slippery snow. In snow mode there was no need whatsoever to down shift to feel secure traction.

Not sure why this was, but the difference was very clear and distinct. I thought snow mode worked wonderfully the whole way off the mountain.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

Here in Colorado I've had good luck (for several decades) with FWD cars using studless snow tires. This includes years where I skied 80-100 days a year and 9 years when I commuted up and down a mountain pass 5 days a week. I've also owned various 4WD and AWD vehicles. For typical winter driving conditions (ie snowpacked/mixed roads) AWD does little or nothing as far as I can tell. 

In ultra deep snow or icy conditions AWD or 4WD can be useful to keep you from getting stuck or spinning out on an incline. But we simply don't get much of that here. Now in the upper mid-west and east coast, weather and roads could be very different and AWD may be needed.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

FWD and winter tires should be more than adequate for most situations if you are a good winter driver.


----------



## hankj (Jan 2, 2021)

While I generally agree with the last two posts, will say that in the PNW mountains AWD in my experience is better, but not necessary. We get so darn much wet high density slippery snow, and our temps constantly vary from above to below freezing. Traction is super variable and can be really terrible. I've driven countless times from coastal Bellingham to ultra snowy Mt Baker, and when it dumps 6 inches of Cascade Concrete in 2 hours then freezes hard before the plows can get to it, AWD can be really helpful even with just getting out of the parking lot.

That said have driven FWD in the snowy mountains a lot too, with snow tires and the occasional a bit of moxie you are just fine even in the PNW.

Also will add that it makes a difference what sort of driver you are. I'm not just comfortable with a car sliding; it's fun! My wife on the other hand has a mortal fear of the tires getting loose at all, even a little bit. I'd been driving a RWD van with winter tires as my snow car, but decided that it wasn't fair to subject my wife to drifting. So swapped out to an AWD Atlas, added new 17inch wheels with Blizzaks. It's a remarkable set up for winter driving, incredibly confidence inspiring, next step up would be snow cat!


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm not the first one to say that: winter tires are a lifesaver. That being said, with FWD and high-ish ground clearance, you should be just fine. Stopping is always the issue in winter conditions, and AWD can easily make a driver more confident than he should be.

I live in Quebec, where we get a metric ass-ton of snow. While my Atlas 4motion can usually get out of any snowbank I decide to park in, stopping is a different issue. It's a heavy vehicle, and it shows; when you lose traction, it feels like it will never get to a stop (and that's with Nokian Hakkapeliittas). In that regard, my wife's Golf TDI with pretty aggressive studded tires is a much safer option in icy conditions.

I'd recommend AWD for climbing steep hills, or deep snow conditions. Everything else can be handled safely with FWD, with better fuel economy and shorter stopping distances.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

AWD effectively is only helping you start off and apply power in turns.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

In California, FWD, even with winter tires, in R2 chain control conditions, you have to slap on chains to your front wheels. AWD in the same chain control conditions gets you by without chains. You just need All-season tires to go on through.

But, in a R3 condition, everyone has to put on chains.

And the few Atlas' on Dec 28, going to Big Bear lakes were all FWD, so they had to chain up... while me in a AWD tiguan with Nokian WR G4 SUV was feeling smug that I didn't have to crawl on my knees and get my arms dirty to install chains like the plebians.


----------

